# كيفية تصميم قواعد الهناجر الحديديه



## aymanallam (26 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أنا عندى سؤال لكم وهو كيفية تصميم القواعد الخرسانيه المسلحة 
الحامله للهناجر الحديد مع العلم بأن الشركة المصنعه للهنجر ( كيربى ) 
أرسلت لى ردود الافعال عند أتصال العمود الحديد بالعمود الخرسانة ( الرقبه )
كما فى المرفقات​

ولكم جزير الشكر .​​​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (27 نوفمبر 2011)

استخدم اى برنامج لتصميم القواعد المنفصلة وافضلها برنامج بروكون
قم بتطبيق ردود الأفعال الواردة من الشركة على نماذج القواعد المنفصلة 
وستحصل على النتيجة
تحياتى


----------



## البرنس رامى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

يوجدي لدي شيت اكسيل نزلتة من علي المنتدي منذ فترة


----------



## aymanallam (27 نوفمبر 2011)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> استخدم اى برنامج لتصميم القواعد المنفصلة وافضلها برنامج بروكون
> قم بتطبيق ردود الأفعال الواردة من الشركة على نماذج القواعد المنفصلة
> وستحصل على النتيجة
> تحياتى


كلام كويس بس لازم نعمل حالات التحميل قبل أدخال الاحمال على البروكون 
ولابد عند عمل حالا التحميل الضرب فى معاملات كل حالة على حدة
فلا يمكن أدخال كل الحالات مع بعضها البعض
ولكن يجب تجميع الحالات والضرب فى المعاملات ثم أدخال كل الحالات على البروكون
وشكراً​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (27 نوفمبر 2011)

aymanallam قال:


> كلام كويس بس لازم نعمل حالات التحميل قبل أدخال الاحمال على البروكون
> ولابد عند عمل حالا التحميل الضرب فى معاملات كل حالة على حدة
> فلا يمكن أدخال كل الحالات مع بعضها البعض
> ولكن يجب تجميع الحالات والضرب فى المعاملات ثم أدخال كل الحالات على البروكون
> وشكراً​


:70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70:

لا يلزمك ذلك لأن ردود الأفعال الواردة من الشركة المصممة هى اقصى ردود افعال من كل حالات التحميل على الهنجر
وانما تؤخذ ردود الأفعال كما وردت من الشركة الا اذا كانت مقترنة بتوصية معينة من الشركة
تحياتى لك


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (27 نوفمبر 2011)

كويس جدا جدا 
رجاء افادتي فهذا شيت اكسل لحالات تحميل لهانجر وارد منالشركه المصممه 
كيف يتم استنتاج اقصي ردود افعال علي الاساسات
كان موضوع علي الرابط هذا رجاء الافاده من اصحاب الخبره 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=298011


----------



## aymanallam (27 نوفمبر 2011)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> :70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70:
> 
> لا يلزمك ذلك لأن ردود الأفعال الواردة من الشركة المصممة هى اقصى ردود افعال من كل حالات التحميل على الهنجر
> وانما تؤخذ ردود الأفعال كما وردت من الشركة الا اذا كانت مقترنة بتوصية معينة من الشركة
> تحياتى لك


 
عفواً يا زعيم
لابد من عمل حالات التحمل
لأنه لو وضعت كل الحالات مجتمعه مع بعضها البعض 
فذلك يعتبر خطأ لأنه من الطبيعى عدم وجود كل الحالات فى وقت واحد​ 
مثل على ذلك
أحمال الرياح تعمل على رفع المبنى
أى تقليل الحمل الحى والميت
فى حين أن أحمال الرياح غير موجودة فى كل وقت
فأذا جمعنا أحمال الرياح والحمل الميت والحى 
وصممنا عليها فأننا سوف نصمم على حمل أقل


مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار معاملات كل حالة التحميل​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (27 نوفمبر 2011)

انت وشأنك
انت بذلك تضاعف الأحمال على القواعد وتزيد من كلفتها بدون اى دواعى هندسية
واعتقد ان شركة الزامل كانت ارسلت لنا نموذجا مشابها وموضحا بالشيت ردود الأفعال وامامها كل حالة تحميل خاصة بها ونحن أخذنا الحالات القصوى
عموما افعل ما تراه مناسبا لك ولحالة المشروع
تحياتى


----------



## TAREK AMIN 1972 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

Sorry ya Za3eem if you allow me, I agree with Eng.Aymanallam
as Kirby and el zamel just giving you the loads from each case of loading like Dead Load,Live Load, Wind Load and Crane Load if exist.
Then you have to do your load combinations and in the case of Foundation Design you have to have 2 sets of load combinations
1- for service loads to check the bearing capacity and stability of the foundation like sliding,overturning and uplift if exist.
2- second set of combinations is for the design of reinforced concrete footing and pedstal if exist.
you can find the different load combinations in ASCE-07-10 or any applicable Code.
at the end al za3eem za3eem


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

aymanallam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أنا عندى سؤال لكم وهو كيفية تصميم القواعد الخرسانيه المسلحة
> الحامله للهناجر الحديد مع العلم بأن الشركة المصنعه للهنجر ( كيربى )
> ...


السلام عليكم
عند حساب القاعدة نأخذ حالات التحميل وهي حسب الكود الامريكي ACI 315-05






ومن خلال جدول الاحمال التي اوردتها





وبالتالي تكون الاحمال عند A
للاحمال العموديةV1= VERTICAL
C-1=1.4DL+1.7LL
نأخد اكبر DL & LL
للاحمال الافقة H1
نأخذ اكبر حمل DL & LL
وهكذا لبقية المعالات C-2 &C-3
ونفس السابق يطبق على B​


----------



## TAREK AMIN 1972 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

Dear Eng. Rezq,
is there a reason to use ACI315-05 as far as i know there is ASCE07-10 designing of structures and ACI318-08 for designing of concrete structures and both have their equation for combinations.
what I know about ACI315 that it is for detailing of concrete structures not for design!!!!!
corect me if I'm wrong please.


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (28 نوفمبر 2011)

كيف يتم استنتاج أقصي قيم علما بان الفرام كالصوره الاتيه


----------



## aymanallam (28 نوفمبر 2011)

eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> كيف يتم استنتاج أقصي قيم علما بان الفرام كالصوره الاتيه


 
الحالة مختلفة عندك لأنه أعطاك حالت التحميل مجمعة يبقى الضرب فى المعاملات
أم عندى فأعطنى حالت التحميل فقط​


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مع حضرتك لكن كيف يتم استنتاج القيمه العظمي من الحالات 
فالطبيعي أني عندما أريد أقصي قيمه لردود الافعال بتكون عباره عن حاله ال dl with ll with max load from wind ودا معناه ان القيم الموجوده لن يتم جمعها كلها 
السؤال كيف أحصل علي أقصي رد فعل علما بأن الحاله dl هي وحدها المشتركه في جميع القيم 
الملحوظه الثانيه 
1 طن = 10 كيلو نيوتن 
ولو أنا جمعت أول ردود افعال في الحاله dl +ll ل fy هتبقي كالاتي 
91.03+164.06+164.38+91.05 = 510.4
يعني 51 طن وهي قيمه أراها صغيره جدا جدا بحجم هذا الفرام 
لو افترضنا ان اقصي رد فعل هيبقي 51 طن يعني اانا محتاج قاعده بمساحه 50/20 
=3 م2 بافتراض انا جهد التربه 20 طن \ م2


----------



## barkatk86 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا وجزيتم خيرا*


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (28 نوفمبر 2011)

TAREK AMIN 1972 قال:


> Sorry ya Za3eem if you allow me, I agree with Eng.Aymanallam
> as Kirby and el zamel just giving you the loads from each case of loading like Dead Load,Live Load, Wind Load and Crane Load if exist.
> Then you have to do your load combinations and in the case of Foundation Design you have to have 2 sets of load combinations
> 1- for service loads to check the bearing capacity and stability of the foundation like sliding,overturning and uplift if exist.
> ...


you are right , I were talking about special case happened with me
thank you


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 نوفمبر 2011)

TAREK AMIN 1972 قال:


> Dear Eng. Rezq,





TAREK AMIN 1972 قال:


> is there a reason to use ACI315-05 as far as i know there is ASCE07-10 designing of structures and ACI318-08 for designing of concrete structures and both have their equation for combinations.​
> what I know about ACI315 that it is for detailing of concrete structures not for design!!!!!​
> 
> corect me if I'm wrong please.​


السلام عليكم
اشكر على هذه المشاركة وعلى تصحيح معلوماتي ، حيث لم يكن يتوفر لدي combination load according ASCE-07-10 وقد بحثت عنه وهو كما في الرابط التالي.
وبالتالي يتم اعادة التصميم حسب حالات التحميل الواردة في combination load according ASCE-07-10




​ 

http://civil.eng.buffalo.edu/cie429/ASCE-7-02- -Load Combinations-S02.pdf​


----------



## TAREK AMIN 1972 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكر على هذه المشاركة وعلى تصحيح معلوماتي ، حيث لم يكن يتوفر لدي combination load according ASCE-07-10 وقد بحثت عنه وهو كما في الرابط التالي.
> وبالتالي يتم اعادة التصميم حسب حالات التحميل الواردة في combination load according ASCE-07-10
> ...


 No problem Eng.Rezq I always find all of your threads very useful


----------



## aymanallam (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم*​


----------



## TAREK AMIN 1972 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

Look Ayman to make it short for you
To design foundation you have to check the following
1- Bearing capacity of the soil
2- Stability
2-1 checks against sliding
2-2 check against overturning
2-3 check against uplift due to groundwater or uplift force due to wind specially for steel building
3- Design the reinforced concrete footing
To do all the aforementioned you have to have 2 sets of combinations
1- Service load combination based on service loads for bearing capacity and stability checks
2- Factored load combinations based on factored loads to design the reinforced concrete
Back to your loads
You have the following
Dead Load
Collateral Loads (it is considered as dead load)
Live Load
Wind load right
Wind load left
Wind load parallel to ridge (end)
Seismic load right
Seismic load left
I’ll give you the required combinations
1- Service load combinations
a- Dead load (dead load+ collateral load) +live load
b- Dead load + wind load 
You do your combination for each wind load case (wind right, wind left and wind End)
c- Dead Load (Dead Load+Collateral Load) +0.7 Seismic
You do your combination for each seismic load (seismic right and seismic left)
d- Dead Load (Dead Load+ Collateral Load) + 0.75 wind +0.75 Live Load
You will do your combination for each wind load case (right,left and Endl)
e- 0.6Dead Load (Dead Load+Collateral Load) + Wind Load
You do your combination for each wind load case (right, Left and End)
f- 0.6Dead Load (Dead Load+ Collateral Load)+ 0.7 Seismic
You will do your combination for each seismic (right and left)
2- Strength design (factored Load)
a- 1.2Dead Load+1.6Live Load
b- 1.2dead load +1.6wind load+live load
c- 1.2Dead Load+seismic +live load
d- 0.9dead load+1.6wind load
e- 0.9dead load+Seismic
For the above combinations you will do the same for wind and seismic as service load combinations
When it is mentioned dead load it mean dead load +collateral load.

Hopefully I gave you something that can help and do not hesitate to contact me if you need anything else


----------



## عاشق السهر (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير م. رزق على المعلومه


----------



## eng_sabba7 (10 يناير 2012)

أخوانى يوجد لدى space frame ,gr ولقد أرسلت الشركة لى ردود أفعال لكل ركيزة عبارة عن قيمة للضغط وقيمة للشد وقيمة أخرى للقص أرجو توضيح كيفية التعامل مع ذلك النموذج


----------



## yasser 2012 (16 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (31 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد أبو يحيى (17 يناير 2014)

رحم الله والديك ووالدينا والمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب, ونفعنا الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك . آمين


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (17 يناير 2014)

:75:أنا بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى إستفدت كتير:75:
وأسأل الله أن يجزى عنا أساتذتنا خيرالجزاء وخاصة أستاذنا الفاضل المهندس/رزق حجاوى
كان ليا إستفسار بسيط أنا كنت عايز أعرف مكان الورقه فى الكود الأمريكى 
التى إستدل بها المهندس/رزق حجاوى
​


----------



## imadali (23 يونيو 2014)

مشكورين يا شباب جزاكم الله الخير الجزيل


----------



## tarek_abulail (24 يونيو 2014)

*Design of portal frame buildings - footing*

Design example


----------



## حمدي شققي (24 يونيو 2014)

*رد: Design of portal frame buildings - footing*



tarek_abulail قال:


> Design example


جزاك الله كل خير​​


----------



## حمدي شققي (24 يونيو 2014)

*رد: Design of portal frame buildings - footing*



tarek_abulail قال:


> Design example



جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## enghaytham (23 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا على المشاركات الفعالة والجميلة والنافعة ... جزاكم الله خيرا ً ...


----------



## elmaghror (3 يوليو 2015)

مشكووووووووووور


----------

